# Glass Etching



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

I'd really like to try to make some glass etching designs of my own. Obviously I wouldn't just attack my windows without practice first :biggrin: , but I'm looking for some tips, suggestions, ideas, even some photos from those of you who have experience doing this. What types of tools should I invest in (or is a Dremel a good place to start)? It's a cool trick that you don't see on too many rides, and I'd like to do something a bit different.

Thanks in advance for your help!
Jeff


----------



## Laylow™ (Jan 9, 2002)

ya i would like to know how all thats done aswell.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Well I was just doing some research, and it looks like I had etching and engraving confused. So now that I know there's a difference, what do people recommend for doing designs on windows and mirrors? Is there a preferred method, and why? Any help and suggestions are appreciated!  

Cheers,
Jeff


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jan 13 2004, 02:03 PM
> *Well I was just doing some research, and it looks like I had etching and engraving confused. So now that I know there's a difference, what do people recommend for doing designs on windows and mirrors? Is there a preferred method, and why? Any help and suggestions are appreciated!
> 
> Cheers,
> Jeff*


 engraving is on metal, etching is on glass


check out a eastwood catalog, they sell a etching air gun, looks just like a air brush

i just make stencils out of construction paper, or u could goto a hobby store and buy stencils already made


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

I really want to make my own stencils so they'll be original, but I want to make sure I know how to get them on the glass. Some hobby stores sell etching paste. Is that any good to use? Does it work or is it crap? How do the air guns work for the etching process?

Thanks!
Jeff


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

I really want to make my own stencils so they'll be original, but I want to make sure I know how to get them on the glass. Some hobby stores sell etching paste. Is that any good to use? Does it work or is it crap? How do the air guns work for the etching process?

Thanks!
Jeff


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jan 13 2004, 12:17 PM
> *I really want to make my own stencils so they'll be original, but I want to make sure I know how to get them on the glass.  Some hobby stores sell etching paste.  Is that any good to use?  Does it work or is it crap?  How do the air guns work for the etching process?
> 
> Thanks!
> Jeff*


the item that was referred to is called an "air eraser" ...it is basically a small sand blaster about the size of an airbrush----i have one made by pasche...........now to make your own stencils is very easy-----don't use paper because the grit of the carbonite will rip right throught it and your design will be messed up-----what you want to do is buy some "frisk" paper----it is basically like plastic paper-----what you do is trace your designs on the paper and then cut them out w/ an exacto knife---they have a small amount of adhesive on the back so they will stay in place-----also you can use masking tape to hold doen all the edges-------this is the easiest way to make stencils which you can reuse-----if you want to do free-hand drawing etc----you can always use masking tape and then cut out the designs you want right on the glass----that way only the area exposed will get the etching affect---it will look like a "frosted" affect------now people do actually engave on glass as well------the difference is engraving will give you deep lines and designs----etching will give you flat surface lines that just look frosted----------peace

"richee" 



Last edited by lowriderlife at Jan 13 2004, 12:28 PM


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Cool...thanks for all the info so far...Now, I checked out the etching gun in the Eastwood catalog, but what about this etching "paste?" Anybody ever use it? Is it crap? 

Thanks!
Jeff


----------



## cadillacart (Dec 6, 2001)

I seen that stuff on martha stewart and it worked real well!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife+Jan 13 2004, 03:26 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lowriderlife @ Jan 13 2004, 03:26 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Badass94Cad_@Jan 13 2004, 12:17 PM
> *I really want to make my own stencils so they'll be original, but I want to make sure I know how to get them on the glass.  Some hobby stores sell etching paste.  Is that any good to use?  Does it work or is it crap?  How do the air guns work for the etching process?
> 
> Thanks!
> Jeff*


the item that was referred to is called an "air eraser" ...it is basically a small sand blaster about the size of an airbrush----i have one made by pasche...........now to make your own stencils is very easy-----don't use paper because the grit of the carbonite will rip right throught it and your design will be messed up-----what you want to do is buy some "frisk" paper----it is basically like plastic paper-----what you do is trace your designs on the paper and then cut them out w/ an exacto knife---they have a small amount of adhesive on the back so they will stay in place-----also you can use masking tape to hold doen all the edges-------this is the easiest way to make stencils which you can reuse-----if you want to do free-hand drawing etc----you can always use masking tape and then cut out the designs you want right on the glass----that way only the area exposed will get the etching affect---it will look like a "frosted" affect------now people do actually engave on glass as well------the difference is engraving will give you deep lines and designs----etching will give you flat surface lines that just look frosted----------peace

"richee"[/b][/quote]
what does one of thoughs run..


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by regalistic+Jan 13 2004, 11:32 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (regalistic @ Jan 13 2004, 11:32 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what does one of thoughs run..[/b][/quote]
i believe it was $70 for the one i got out of eastwood, ive yet to use this one, its boxed up in my garage, but i know a few people that have used one and say they are great

i used another method to etch my glass the first time, im going to be doing the windsheild and rear window soon


----------



## snl47 (Oct 15, 2002)

I know I’m a little late on this topic but here it goes. First I just want it to be known that I just barely started etching last month so I’m not an expert. I just learn by trial an error. There is the method described by lowriderlife and a chemical method that you rub on. I use a Dremel multi-pro drill with diamond crystal bits. Inland has a set of 20 different bits that work great. I also use graphite paper also known as carbon paper to transfer the image onto the glass or mirror. A wax pencil is good to have on hand too. 











First thing I do is simply trace picture on the surface. Here I’m practicing on an old 12x12 mirror that I used on a car display.


----------



## snl47 (Oct 15, 2002)

Here is how the mirror looks after I traced the picture. Be careful not to touch it, it can rub off. With the Dremel, I just used a round bit and traced the image. You can use a cloth to lightly wipe off the excess glass.











Here it is after I have gone over it Dremel.


----------



## snl47 (Oct 15, 2002)

Using the wax pencil, I colored all the areas that will be etched further. I just etch over the area. The wax pencil markings will not rub off unless you use force.











All etched.


----------



## snl47 (Oct 15, 2002)

Added a little bit more.










Finished


----------



## snl47 (Oct 15, 2002)

Here goes some of the first things I tried:

Glass jar 










Mirrow with club logo on it.


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

i do it also with a dremel but i am thinking about the spray cuz with the dremel if you do large area it comes out lumpy


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

I can get glass if anyone needs it. Can get black, green tint, blue tint, and clear. Let me know if anyone needs it for any purpose. Here are some samples....................Clear, Blue, and Green.












Last edited by lowriders2choppers at Jan 27 2004, 02:15 AM


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

So does the spray/paste/whateveritis actually work or not? Can someone link to it?


----------



## snl47 (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Jan 26 2004, 11:40 AM
> *i do it also with a dremel but i am thinking about the spray cuz with the dremel if you do large area it comes out lumpy*


 I've been wanting to try it out and see how it works, post up some pics if you do it.


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

to you guys who use the dremel, are u using the straight dremel, or do you have the "tube-like" attachment (forgot what its called) ?

because, i've been using the attachment, and when i go in a downward movement, the drill(bit) jumps, and i have to go real slow... just wondering if this is happening to anybody else....

also, im using the bits that are completely diamond tip, not the metal, diamond coated ones... do any of you guys have any experience with both??, and do the metal ones wear down??, because the diamond ones do.....


thanks...


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

TTT


----------



## snl47 (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Feb 2 2004, 09:44 PM
> *to you guys who use the dremel, are u using the straight dremel, or do you have the "tube-like" attachment (forgot what its called) ?
> 
> because, i've been using the attachment, and when i go in a downward movement, the drill(bit) jumps, and i have to go real slow... just wondering if this is happening to anybody else....
> ...


 I started off using the flex shaft but it didn't seem to do as good as just using the regular dremel. As far as the metal tips, they don't work for me on glass. They just make burnt marks.


----------



## Payasomm (Jul 29, 2002)

damn, looks like fun, Im gonna try it.


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by snl47+Feb 6 2004, 08:30 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (snl47 @ Feb 6 2004, 08:30 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--biggeazy-e_@Feb 2 2004, 09:44 PM
> *to you guys who use the dremel, are u using the straight dremel, or do you have the "tube-like" attachment (forgot what its called) ?
> 
> because, i've been using the attachment, and when i go in a downward movement, the drill(bit) jumps, and i have to go real slow... just wondering if this is happening to anybody else....
> ...


I started off using the flex shaft but it didn't seem to do as good as just using the regular dremel. As far as the metal tips, they don't work for me on glass. They just make burnt marks.[/b][/quote]
thanks... right now im using a flex shaft(the tube like thing :biggrin: ) with a diamond tip bit..... im getting used to it, but i'll probably try using just the dremel later on.....  any more tips/suggestions??..


----------



## snl47 (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Feb 6 2004, 03:16 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)

i just put duct tape on my windows and cut out designs with exacto knofe and went over it lightly with a regular sand blaster


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcaddy87_@Feb 7 2004, 06:03 PM
> *i just put duct tape on my windows and cut out designs with exacto knofe and went over it lightly with a regular sand blaster
> 
> 
> ...


 looks good.. :thumbsup:


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by snl47_@Feb 7 2004, 10:49 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

dont waste your time trying to transfer the picture to clear glass, just stick the picture behind the glass and trace it direct with the dremel.

Its best to reverse your pics too then stick them on the outside of the glass and etch the inside, that way you dont get muck into the lines etc etc.


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Feb 10 2004, 09:08 AM
> *dont waste your time trying to transfer the picture to clear glass, just stick the picture behind the glass and trace it direct with the dremel.
> 
> Its best to reverse your pics too then stick them on the outside of the glass and etch the inside, that way you dont get muck into the lines etc etc.*


 i've heard about doing that for clear glass... but never thought of etching the inside of a window.... 


good idea... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Caddy Ryder (Jul 7, 2002)




----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

Here are some I have done.

I use a fine grit abrasive and I have a syphon type sandblaster and I have the type that looks like an airbrush,

I used the masking tape method.


Peace,


----------



## bosshogglac (Oct 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by snl47_@Jan 26 2004, 08:34 AM
> *I know I’m a little late on this topic but here it goes. First I just want it to be known that I just barely started etching last month so I’m not an expert. I just learn by trial an error. There is the method described by lowriderlife and a chemical method that you rub on. I use a Dremel multi-pro drill with diamond crystal bits. Inland has a set of 20 different bits that work great. I also use graphite paper also known as carbon paper to transfer the image onto the glass or mirror. A wax pencil is good to have on hand too.
> 
> 
> ...


 how much did the multi tool cost you?


----------



## snl47 (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by northcoastrida_@Feb 24 2004, 12:29 AM
> *how much did the multi tool cost you?*


Got it for xmas


----------



## bosshogglac (Oct 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by snl47+Feb 24 2004, 02:16 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (snl47 @ Feb 24 2004, 02:16 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--northcoastrida_@Feb 24 2004, 12:29 AM
> *how much did the multi tool cost you?*


Got it for xmas[/b][/quote]
Still how much do you think it is in stores?


----------



## rambozo (Apr 2, 2002)

Ok I went and picked up the dremell glass etching bit and it does not work. I got a little bit of the glass to come up but it is not giving it the effect I get from sandblasting. I was wondering if you guys had any tricks up your sleeve that could help me out. On the topic of using that cream it does work well. I have friends who use it and it works out great. You can get it it at arts and crafts stores, but its kind of spendy. Up here its 22 bucks for 20 ounces. I think you can pick it up pretty cheap on ebay.


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

Oh shit, so the cream shit does work. So you just kay a pattern set the shit on there and it burns in to the glass or what?


----------



## snl47 (Oct 15, 2002)

Post some pics of the cream if you have any.


----------



## Foompla (Jul 15, 2003)

http://www.egressetch.com/instructions.html


http://familycrafts.about.com/cs/glassetching/


----------



## latinhustle (Mar 12, 2003)

Man, stop fuckin' around and click on this link.....


http://www.masterengraver4life.com 



Last edited by latinhustle at Mar 3 2004, 09:39 PM


----------



## lowlow90 (Feb 17, 2003)

ive used the paste from the local craft store, i got stencels there to. Practice before you do any of it on the car though....drinking glasses, picture frame glass -whatever.....i think it worked good...i used some of them on my rear windows


----------



## B O L O (Jan 23, 2002)

the cream is EZ to use


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

here is a project Ive been working on...
I will be etching all the windows on my cutlass. I will be using this on Spokes and Juice Magazines new how to section...

It was all done for under 25 bucks, using the etch cream.

:biggrin: 

the beginning...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

middle...

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

end...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

here is another piece I did today...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

...


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

looks good! did u draw the patters free hand? i did my mirrors on my low bike with the etch cream..shits tight i wana do my car windoes but i wana do sumthin tight and not the stecels they sell.. what kinda white paper is that?


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

wow this etching glass cream looks like fun I can do it but with an engraving pen and to shade i use sand paper.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 25 2005, 10:54 PM~4276843
> *looks good! did u draw the patters free hand? i did my mirrors on my low bike with the etch cream..shits tight i wana do my car windoes but i wana do sumthin tight and not the stecels they sell.. what kinda white paper is that?
> *



I transferred the pattern from a printout I had. 

The paper is white self adhesive vinyl shelving paper you can get from any home improvement store. cost me about 4 bucks for 2 rolls 24 feet by 1 foot. Works real good!

I will be doing the whole car with crusader scenes, battles etc. accented with some minor floral designs or medieval decorations...


----------



## imtatortot (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Nov 25 2005, 08:41 PM~4276772
> *...
> *


looks nice!


----------



## 72caddydeville (Jul 26, 2004)

thats some tight looking designs cutty. good job


----------



## 72caddydeville (Jul 26, 2004)

aight this may be a dumb question but would doing any of this on the rear window effect the deforster at all?i know the defroster is on the inside but just want to be sure.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 72caddydeville_@Nov 30 2005, 10:46 AM~4305704
> *aight this may be a dumb question but would doing any of this on the rear window effect the deforster at all?i know the defroster is on the inside but just want to be sure.
> *



That is a good question...

In my opinion, I think it shouldnt make a diff, or affect it. If all the defroster does is heat up the window a bit, and from the inside as you said.

:dunno:


----------

